# Dutch Shepherd Pup



## Kyle Kunkle (Aug 20, 2014)

Just a conversation piece.. When is a good age to start puppy bite work with rag, tug, sleeve, etc? I will be purchasing a DS pup in the next 6-8 months plan to have him in PSA at a local club. I would assume 12-14 weeks of age to introduce bite work, opinions welcomed!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>
<o> </o>
<o> </o>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I start playing with them with a rag within days of bringing them home. 

It's not for everyone but a pup can be imprinted with more info between 7 and 12 weeks as it can the rest of it's life, IMHO.

Some will wait for the pup to get more mature but I feel that if training is taught as a game with markers (reward based training) there will be much less need for corrections later in their training. 

It's just the way I do things but not the only way.


----------



## Kyle Kunkle (Aug 20, 2014)

I see you live in STL. Do you train at any local IPO or PSA clubs?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Actually in Hazelwood now. That's part of the North St. Louis County area. Basically the Burbs of St. Louis.
I was with Riverfront Working Dog Club (RWDC) for a few yrs. Except for a couple of yrs in herding after that I haven't been in any club for 5-6 yrs now. We used marker training for Schutzhund and AKC OB. 
Same with the herding. 

There are a number of Schutzhund (IPO) clubs in the area. I believe there is a PSA club somewhere here also.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

What Bob said. I start playing tug with them right away. If this is your first pup though, have someone in the club show you the right way, otherwise you may be imprinting behaviors you will later have to fix, accidentally rewarding the pup for chewing, 3/4 grips, etc.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Same as what's already been said above. 

I started the one I had at 7 weeks. Learning what to do is just as important as learning what not to do with your pup. I realize that's a given, but still of benefit to say because it really can't be said enough.

There's a few members here and elsewhere that I feel have done an excellent job with their pups/young dogs or in other ways have demonstrated good judgement and common sense in a manner that was productive for teaching. Not everything can be viewed in the flesh so I subscribed to their pages and watched them work their dogs. I watched for similarities, fresh ideas, you name it. And of course, I asked questions when I didn't understand what I was seeing or being told. 

Everything around you and in your environment is a resource. Some better than others. If you have the benefit of doing so and aren't already, make a point to regularly visit the PSA club. Learn the rules, watch dogs in various stages of development and listen to the dialogue. When you can, apply it to why you are seeing. Sometimes you will hear differing points of view, it will be up to you to sort through why that is.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto with the above two posts.

Kadie's comment about learning HOW to play tug/rag work is VERY important because so many bad habits can develope if you don't do it properly. 

The club I belonged to wouldn't allow a new handler to do rag work at home until it was clear they knew how.


----------



## Paul Cipparone (Feb 13, 2011)

21 .... > 49 Days , a very critical time for learning , imprinting.


----------



## Kyle Kunkle (Aug 20, 2014)

All the information has been great so far! I plan on attending some regular sessions at a local IPO and/or PSA club well before getting my puppy. Which the planned breeding is in early winter this year!


----------

